# Celestial Pearl Danios- Shy?



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm working on trading some of my stem plants for something bushier, but is it normal for these lil fellers to be a bit shy? Granted, I've had half about a week and the other half a day. I am doing my best to feed them at the same time each day, but they won't come out for floating food or the blood worms. 

The corydoras habrosus(es) are doing great. They bobble, come up to me, 'wink' at me, ride the filter current, sit on plant leaves, tip snails over. 

I have 6 CPDs in my 10g. Should I add one or two more? Or will the bushier plants help? I have a pretty good amount of plants, along with a bridge-like piece of driftwood covered in moss.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

plants are good...it takes a while for them to come out and explored.

i have 5 in breeding tank and 4 in the planted tanked with rummy nad corys.

It's been more than 3-4 weeks and they are active and out and swim everywhere.

Mainly i don't have large fish or anything to scare them. They use to hide behide the water sprite.

Currently...breeding them....got 2 fry


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I had mine for a month and a half by themselves in planted tank. Never saw them unless I fed them and even then they would dart in and out of the plants as the food sunk.

I'm jealous of people who actually have a school that isn't shy, which seems to be not very common.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Out my my ~10 CPDs, 4 of them is usually out in the open with the ember tetras(not shy at all). The other ones definitely hide in the plants. My cardinals however, hide ALL THE TIME... sigh


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a dozen in one of my tanks and they are pretty active now but were really shy when I first got them. Nice little fish, though!!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Well. I will get them some nice, bushy plants and feed them lovingly. 

I hope mine warm up to me. They really are pretty.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, they are very shy, and it usually takes them quite a bit of time to come around and get real comfortable. At times, it can take several months, until they get larger and more mature. They normally do seem to get comfortable with similar-sized Ember tetras.


----------



## akm (Jan 11, 2012)

I had 10 in a heavily planted 10 gallon and I never saw them. Even when feeding at a regular time. My fiance had 7 in his planted tank and never saw them. We had them in both of our tanks for 6 months or so. We just planted a 55 gallon tank and decided to move all of the CPD's to that and have seen them more in this tank that is very heavily planted than in either of our small planted tanks. We bought and added a few more because they are so much fun to watch now. They have also started spawning. (we are currently nursing about 15+ fry  ) They are much more active in the big tank!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

That is quite interesting - I'll have to try that.


----------



## stephenpence (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 10 in my planted 10 gallon, and while I was afraid that wasn't enough tank for them, they all school in the same corner. I could have them in a 1 gallon haha .. what spooks my little guys is motion, and the color white  but if I sit still, with my eyes level with the bottom of the tank.... its like they can't figure out what I am and they start going crazy trying to figure it out haha .... they'll be all over the tank, up and down, until I move. Then it's BOOM. Back to the corner! Goofy little brats! 

Sent from my ERIS-ADR6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 8 in a 29 gallon, where about 65% of the tank is thickly planted, and an open area for swimming. They are all over the tank, schooling with my harlequin rasbora at times. They seem to individually stake out areas of the tank to frequent. I've had mine for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine have there moments. Most of the time they hide in the plants. If you sit and wait they come out and are entertaining showing off to each other chasing each other. I like them better then neons who are always out but don't do anything. These galaxy danios are fun to watch.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect this, but mine become *really* active when I put food in the water, but they don't actually eat as far as I can see. I am using Cyclop-Eeze which is what the LFS feeds. Wondering if you had more success with them over time. I really like these little guys and want to do right by them. I also have frozen hikari daphnids which I will try later this week.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Well. They are really gorgeous little guys. The one I had left in the quarantine tank (I wasn't going to give Psionic a sick fish) has plumped up and now greets me at feeding time. Sometimes he watches me on the computer. I wonder if he likes netflix?

But I sent them off with Psionic, so they would have a bigger, better home and they seem to like her lots! So for that, I'm glad.  I just felt horrible I had several of them die off.

I have found that they LOVE this borneowild food (I think it the something S food I got), frozen bloodworms and dried bloodworms seem to be a hit. They really liked the sinking wafers, too. Just a couple of the wild caught ones never took to it.

Fortunately, I managed to wean the one here off being fed with a dropper/baster. He now eats anything that won't eat him first. >_>


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine eat anything now. They eat flakes, blood worms, crushed pellets, and bbs.

If they are new and not eating just give them time.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I seem to have a sudden explosion of namtodes, (as well as other issues, oy!), and I saw the Pearls eat nematodes as they swam by this morning, kinda funny.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

For the sake of those who come after me and find this thread later, I had luck with the Hikari micro pellets this evening. I'll try alternating that with the Cyclop-Eeze.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Homemade or live foods.
Never had a single fish refuse them...
Even my CPD...
Which are quite active and social in my tanks.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe because I have a dozen in a 60 gallon? They're usually in a school, not as tight as embers though. They go all over the tank, top to bottom and in between the plants on the lower area. I have a huge 2 foot tall mass in one corner that is limnophila sessiflora. I call that the "fish and shrimp condo" cause EVERYTHING loves to linger in that jungle at some point during the day. 


-Val


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hehehehe, that's awesome.  I'm glad they're doing well and hanging out! Maybe if I ever keep them again, it will be more in a bigger tank. The male I have here is a bit shy but he likes to watch me type or watch netflix sometimes.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been keeping CPDs for a few years now in a variety of numbers and I can tell you that how often you see them definitely depends on how many you have. I started with 6 in a 20 gallon and didn't see them often. I upped that number to 12 total and I saw them much more often. Now after a bit of breeding the number is around 20 or so and they are constantly up front. The tank is also heavily planted so that might also be a factor in it as well but when I've moved a breeding trio to another tank that was chocked with plants they acted more timid than I've ever seen and actually resulted in some losses at times.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I added 9 to my 25 gallon heavily planted cube, for the first few days you would just see them darting in and out of the plants. They did get added to a tank with 2 dozen very aggressive (at least when it comes to food) Harlequin rasboras. As the days went by you would see them grabbing the small bits of food the rasboras missed and now they are at the top attacking the food just like the rasboras and Amano's do (yes I said amanos i have some big ones and as soon as food hits the water they are at the surface trying to steal flakes from the fish). The CDP's definitly don't school like the rasboras do but they stay closer to the bottom and chase each other all over the place. Very active and neat little fish they have really colored up well for me. It was a great find at petco for $2.50 a fish, lol..

Len


----------

